# 95 Altima no tail lights, no brake lights. Help!



## Mrpat40 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 1995 Altima and the tail lights just decided to stop working the other day. Brake lights work when headlights are off. When headlights are on, no brake lights. I've searched every forum on the web over the last 2 days and can't find my exact problem. Similar problems often pointed back to the Brake/Stop light switch. 

I have replaced all related fuses both under the dash and hood near battery.
I have replaced Brake Switch.
I have replaced all 4 bulbs with dual filament 1157 bulbs.

Still have same issue.

Can anybody come up with anything else to check? I really don't want to spend a lot of money on this issue.

Thanks
Mr Pat


----------



## Mrpat40 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Problem solved!*

After just posting this and struggling with it for 2 days, I decided to look at one thing that i said couldn't be it. Several of the posts I read said to check the ground or ground screws on each of the bulbs. Shows how much I know and understand about cars and wiring! I decided to unscrew each one and re-tighten them all. Much to my disbelief and amazment, it worked! Everything is working the way it should. Thanks to all of the great posts and advice here. If, in the future, you are reading this and you may not neccissarily have the same problem i did, don't hesitate to look at the ground screws! As one poster stated, "that ground'll get ya every time!". 

MrPat


----------

